# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Euphylia grabrescens

## António Vitor

http://waterinspiration.no.sapo.pt/h...s/DSCF0002.JPG

hum...nunca tinha visto ovos!
 :Wink: 
data e hora da desova 23 de junho de 2008 ás 1:30 da manhã
algo relacionado com a lua?

----------


## António Vitor

hops aqui é a identificação moderadores se quiserem apaguem este meu post...

----------

